# Eduardo Tarilonte DARK ERA



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

Any body has seen that?... Eduardo has done it again!

Release: February 15th!


----------



## Henu (Jan 23, 2019)

This is going to be the first library ever I will buy as soon as it's released without any questions.


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 23, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Any body has seen that?... Eduardo has done it again!
> 
> Release: February 15th!



WOW! I want to go to there! Count me in.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

Three weeks!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow -- throat singing! You don't see that in every library.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

Gut strings! Skin percussions! Deep, dark and sweet.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 23, 2019)

Eduardo is one of my favorite developers... always coming up with something new and interesting, well thought out, and with great sounding results. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2019)

Holy shit, the man has done it again!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah saw it. Sounds amazing again! Big fan for many years and always finds good use in projects. Quality is always top notch and just love what he samples. Very inspirational and this sounds just as great again. Looking forward to this


----------



## Marcio Lobato (Jan 23, 2019)

After passing the Persian Era, Eduardo got me with this. Sounds more viking-ish than other libraries I've been listening around.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 23, 2019)

Just bought Persian Era, and was almost buying Celtic Era too, which I'll buy eventually. And now this!


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 23, 2019)

Salivating.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds great. 
Probably not something I'd find a use for unfortunately.

If anyone wants to jump on the Tari wagon, there's a 30% off sale at Best Service during NAMM, on all his libraries.


----------



## Chr!s (Jan 23, 2019)

Omfg yes


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 23, 2019)

Gonna buy this


----------



## TuomasP (Jan 23, 2019)

insta-purchase, great concept


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds amazing! 

To be honest in the past I had considered buying one of his other era libraries but using yet another sampler with yet another form of DRM was enough of a turn off for me to decide against it. With a Kontakt library I feel like I have a much better idea of "what I'm getting into". Can anyone relate, and how were your experiences with that sampler and license activation process?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 23, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> To be honest in the past I had considered buying one of his other era libraries but using yet another sampler with yet another form of DRM was enough of a turn off for me to decide against it. With a Kontakt library I feel like I have a much better idea of "what I'm getting into". Can anyone relate, and how were your experiences with that sampler and license activation process?


Yeah every time windows updates I have to re activate my Best Services libraries...it's getting really tiresome


----------



## chillbot (Jan 23, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> To be honest in the past I had considered buying one of his other era libraries but using yet another sampler with yet another form of DRM was enough of a turn off for me to decide against it. With a Kontakt library I feel like I have a much better idea of "what I'm getting into". Can anyone relate, and how were your experiences with that sampler and license activation process?


It's terrible. Engine is a pain-in-the-ass and I hate it. If you're male over 40 you won't be able to read any of the tiny words in bizarre and quasi-futuristic blue fonts. As @SimonCharlesHanna mentioned above, every windows update can and will reset all your activations.

It's really a testament to how great and unique these libraries are that we all put up with Engine to use them. I have all of them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2019)

chillbot said:


> It's terrible. Engine is a pain-in-the-ass and I hate it. If you're male over 40 you won't be able to read any of the tiny words in bizarre and quasi-futuristic blue fonts. As @SimonCharlesHanna mentioned above, every windows update can and will reset all your activations.
> 
> It's really a testament to how great and unique these libraries are that we all put up with Engine to use them. I have all of them.



Aware of consistent accolades and have not yet purchased. Puzzled about very talented creator and choice of 'engine' to carry extensive library of impressive titles. Many capable Users obviously tolerate this discomfort. Current Best Service Promo caught my attention, but still reluctant.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 23, 2019)

Well I will say, Engine may be a PITA to use (in my opinion) but it's harmless. I mean it's never caused me any actual problems.


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 23, 2019)

On Mac, I have not had to update Engine or libraries in three System Upgrades.
I've found it to be pretty painless.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

Could live without Engine, but couldn't live without Eduardo.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 23, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> If anyone wants to jump on the Tari wagon, there's a 30% off sale at Best Service during NAMM, on all his libraries.



Upgrades and crossgrades are excluded again. *facepalm*
I've been waiting 2 years now to upgrade some of my ERA libraries.

I guess Best Service must really not want my money.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jan 23, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Upgrades and crossgrades are excluded again. *facepalm*
> I've been waiting 2 years now to upgrade some of my ERA libraries.
> 
> I guess Best Service must really not want my money.


There might be a crossgrade price for Dark Era for other Era owners.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 23, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Could live without Engine, but couldn't live without Eduardo.



Yeah, that's basically it.


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 23, 2019)

So good news, I‘m a big fan of Eduardos libs and this one sounds indeed amazing! Great trailer by the way!

I‘m on Mac and he engine never caused any issues. I looks crappy, but I‘m cool with it


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 23, 2019)

Had the idea to try out again some of the presets of ERA II that I rarely use, because the Tarilonte instruments are sampled much too close for my taste. Makes everything sound raw and raspy and my music is the contrary. End of experiment: engine crashed Cubase 9.5 within 2 Minutes of noodeling around :-( And to choose a preset ( after some time not using engine) I again need 10 seconds to find the field where to load a sound ;-( Whoever created that GUI wore red designer glasses and was so very proud of his "creative" work afterwards... oh my...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

With Dark Era, Cinematic Studio Brass, and the forthcoming Auddict Angel Strings Vol.2, it seems like 2019 will be a wealthy year for me. Great stuff!


----------



## Chr!s (Jan 23, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Had the idea to try out again some of the presets of ERA II that I rarely use, because the Tarilonte instruments are sampled much too close for my taste.



That is my one complaint as well.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 23, 2019)

OH SWEET LORD!!! This literally could not possibly be more tailored to the music I make. Eduardo is a legend and this looks absolutely brilliant!!!! His libraries are the only ones that I purchase without bothering with any kinds of reviews. So pumped.


----------



## Wassim Samad (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow did he sample Wardruna and Danheim? Kidding but the demo sounds very close to what they do!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 23, 2019)

Wassim Samad said:


> Wow did he sample Wardruna and Danheim? Kidding but the demo sounds very close to what they do!


Or Heilung... Those drums!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 24, 2019)

tim727 said:


> OH SWEET LORD!!! This literally could not possibly be more tailored to the music I make. Eduardo is a legend and this looks absolutely brilliant!!!! His libraries are the only ones that I purchase without bothering with any kinds of reviews. So pumped.


Agree....but Engine .......never....


----------



## Jaap (Jan 24, 2019)

Beside the things Chillbot mentioned (guess I entered also last year the 40 category ) there is at the moment nothing wrong with how Engine functions. Many many moons ago it gave me a lot of problems, but the last years its actually normal and stable. I only use it for Eduardo his libraries and everything runs smooth. If you like his sounds and libraries I don't think Engine should be the dealbreaker anymore.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't know what (or if) GUI designers think when creating those mini-displays like in Engine. They probably print their cookbooks on stamps when working in the kitchen. I have to move five inches close to the screen to be able to read it. No joke.

But I love Eduardos sampling art. He really got his own style. A pity nobody ever asked me to make that style of dark era music. So I'm not in the target group. Might get it anyway. Just for fun.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 24, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Yeah every time windows updates I have to re activate my Best Services libraries...it's getting really tiresome





chillbot said:


> It's terrible. Engine is a pain-in-the-ass and I hate it. If you're male over 40 you won't be able to read any of the tiny words in bizarre and quasi-futuristic blue fonts. As @SimonCharlesHanna mentioned above, every windows update can and will reset all your activations.
> 
> It's really a testament to how great and unique these libraries are that we all put up with Engine to use them. I have all of them.



That sounds so bad that for a moment I wondered if you're both just messing with me, but it seems to be a dumpsterfire indeed. Thanks for the warning! I think I'll stay away for now. 




Jaap said:


> Beside the things *Synthpunk *mentioned


Wait... what?


----------



## tim727 (Jan 24, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> That sounds so bad that for a moment I wondered if you're both just messing with me, but it seems to be a dumpsterfire indeed. Thanks for the warning! I think I'll stay away for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what?



IMO staying away from Eduardo's libs due to Engine seems like a really bizarre choice. Sure it's not that great to work with ... but I think people make it out to be much more than what it is.


----------



## stixman (Jan 24, 2019)

I always check other resellers and iirc Bigfish audio had the upgrade discounts around Black Friday or Xmas  


Ben H said:


> Upgrades and crossgrades are excluded again. *facepalm*
> I've been waiting 2 years now to upgrade some of my ERA libraries.
> 
> I guess Best Service must really not want my money.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 24, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> That sounds so bad that for a moment I wondered if you're both just messing with me, but it seems to be a dumpsterfire indeed. Thanks for the warning! I think I'll stay away for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what?



Oh damn... that's an horrible mixup I did...fixed!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 24, 2019)

stixman said:


> I always check other resellers and iirc Bigfish audio had the upgrade discounts around Black Friday or Xmas



Damn, I didn't see that. :(


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 24, 2019)

stixman said:


> always check other resellers and iirc Bigfish audio had the upgrade discounts around Black Friday or Xmas


Thank you! Thanks to this hint, I now have the upgrade from Desert Winds to Ancient ERA Persia that I have been waiting for.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 24, 2019)

I've said something a few times that somebody should make a Heilung-style library, and, well, here we go!


----------



## averystemmler (Jan 24, 2019)

On my system, Engine only crashes when I'm interacting with it overzealously. When I treat it gingerly, it's usually fine. Loading a project full of existing engine instances is always fine, and they playback without hassle.

It's not a problem we should be having in 2019 certainly, but I deal with it for the Era content.

I really do dislike their licensing method, but I have had amazing experiences with the best service support. Frankly, I'd be willing to keep an offline slave with just Era stuff if that's what it took.


----------



## stixman (Jan 24, 2019)

Glad you got sorted  



rrichard63 said:


> Thank you! Thanks to this hint, I now have the upgrade from Desert Winds to Ancient ERA Persia that I have been waiting for.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 24, 2019)

Engine is a pain in the ass and I really wish Tari would move off it to something like Falcon instead but I get that he can program it the way he needs in Engine. I just wish they did a massive overhaul of the whole thing. Especially that terrible terrible GUI.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2019)

Is Magix in charge of updating, and developing ENGINE ?


----------



## TARI (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi guys,
First of all thank you very much for your words!  This library is a very special one, probably my favorite so far.
I understand your complains, but Engine is a good and reliable platform so far and the good news is that a new version, completely made from scratch, is coming. We are working hard on it!
And coming back to the library, one of the best points of it, is that you can create lots of stuff just with the sounds of the library. I will post some demos as soon as possible.
Again, thanks a lot for your support. I appreciate it a lot! 
Tari


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 24, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Or Heilung... Those drums!




Such bands exist?! Whoaaaaaaa. I'm mightily impressed.



TARI said:


> and the good news is that a new version, completely made from scratch, is coming.



With a more usable GUI and actually readable font, I hope?


----------



## theStyg (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes please.


----------



## TARI (Jan 24, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Such bands exist?! Whoaaaaaaa. I'm mightily impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> With a more usable GUI and actually readable font, I hope?


Of course!! It’s gonna be amazing, believe me


----------



## J-M (Jan 24, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> Just bought Persian Era, and was almost buying Celtic Era too, which I'll buy eventually. And now this!



You won't regret buying Celtic Era, trust me...  Not sure if this is gonna be a day one buy for me, but throat singing means that it's going into to the shopping list!


----------



## J-M (Jan 24, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Or Heilung... Those drums!




This is ******* awesome, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Chr!s (Jan 24, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> You won't regret buying Celtic Era, trust me...  Not sure if this is gonna be a day one buy for me, but throat singing means that it's going into to the shopping list!



I was going to buy Celtic Era on account of alleged 2-for-1 sales around new year's, but forgot about it 

I think it'd be cool if he offered a bundle of the trio of European Eras. So like, Era II, Celtic, and this thing.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 24, 2019)

tim727 said:


> IMO staying away from Eduardo's libs due to Engine seems like a really bizarre choice. Sure it's not that great to work with ... but I think people make it out to be much more than what it is.


Engine not great and even worse when you want to load up an instrument to find out everything is unregistered _again. _

It's far too cumbersome for those who don't have time to dick around with VSTs.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 24, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Is Magix in charge of updating, and developing ENGINE ?


I think so, but I would like confirmation from someone who knows for sure.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 24, 2019)

TARI said:


> the good news is that a new version, completely made from scratch, is coming. We are working hard on it!


Well that just made my day! :D
Thanks, Tari!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 24, 2019)

Tari - is a part of a VERY small group of developers where it is the EXCEPTION to NOT buy - everything they produce. Congrats Tari on the upcoming release and thanks for producing these valuable tools.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 24, 2019)

Not too get too OT, but if you had to pick up just 1 or 2 Tari libs, what would it be? Thinking about ERA vocal Codex and Sennevai right now...


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 24, 2019)

Does anyone know if these great Eduardo Tarilonte libraries go on sale that often at around 30% or more or is this sort of a '_grab it now cuz you'll never see another sale like this_' sort of thing? Thinking maybe Black Friday or later in the year? I've been eyeballing Celtic Era and Persia but can't afford it right now after Spitfire and OT drained my wallet last year.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 24, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Does anyone know if these great Eduardo Tarilonte libraries go on sale that often at around 30% or more or is this sort of a '_grab it now cuz you'll never see another sale like this_' sort of thing? Thinking maybe Black Friday or later in the year? I've been eyeballing Celtic Era and Persia but can't afford it right now after Spitfire and OT drained my wallet last year.


They do a buy 1 get 1 free every Christmas I believe?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2019)

TARI said:


> I understand your complains, but Engine is a good and reliable platform so far and the good news is that a new version, completely made from scratch, is coming. We are working hard on it!



Good to know, but when will it be available, hopefully not in a few years 

From my memory, Magix ENGINE is based on their Independence Pro sampler, which sounded great, but was a big mess, and annoying to use. Including horrible GUI design, and convoluted structure.

ET-Dark Era might become my first Eduardo Tarilonte Library, I like what it offers. Looking forward to more videos, and detailed info. about this library.

Hopefully Magix will make the new version of ENGINE, and maybe Independence Pro much better, with lots of improvements as far as user interface, Structure, and functionality of the sampler.


----------



## TARI (Jan 24, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Does anyone know if these great Eduardo Tarilonte libraries go on sale that often at around 30% or more or is this sort of a '_grab it now cuz you'll never see another sale like this_' sort of thing? Thinking maybe Black Friday or later in the year? I've been eyeballing Celtic Era and Persia but can't afford it right now after Spitfire and OT drained my wallet last year.


Hello,
Best service just offer a deal in Black Friday. So this won’t happen again in a year


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 24, 2019)

Can't wait to see a listing of all the instruments included in the Dark Era library. This is all so exciting!


----------



## tim727 (Jan 24, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Engine not great and even worse when you want to load up an instrument to find out everything is unregistered _again. _
> 
> It's far too cumbersome for those who don't have time to dick around with VSTs.



It's annoying yeah, but spending about 2-5 minutes to reactivate the licenses every few months is IMO a really small price to pay to use his libs.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 24, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> You won't regret buying Celtic Era, trust me...  Not sure if this is gonna be a day one buy for me, but throat singing means that it's going into to the shopping list!



I trusted you and bought it . Haven't tested it yet. I'm sure it will be my another fav from Tarilonte's libraries.


----------



## Chr!s (Jan 24, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Not too get too OT, but if you had to pick up just 1 or 2 Tari libs, what would it be? Thinking about ERA vocal Codex and Sennevai right now...



Vocal Codex and Era 2


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 24, 2019)

tim727 said:


> It's annoying yeah, but spending about 2-5 minutes to reactivate the licenses every few months is IMO a really small price to pay to use his libs.



The point is that with other samplers you don't have to do this because their authorization schemes aren't fucked up like Engine's


----------



## reids (Jan 24, 2019)

Will there be an intro pricing on this new release? Spent much on other things already so wondering if there is incentive to get now vs later. Also, when can we expect the new Engine to be unveiled estimated time-frame? Thanks.


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 25, 2019)

Hm ... how can I say it: Even the content interessts me and I am convinced of the quality I personally dont like the politics to divide 3 products which (at least IMO) belong together into 3 parts. ERA II, Celtic ERA, Dark ERA. For me the logic consequence would be a new ERA III with all that content included. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 25, 2019)

SoundChris said:


> Hm ... how can I say it: Even the content interessts me and I am convinced of the quality I personally dont like the politics to divide 3 products which (at least IMO) belong together into 3 parts. ERA II, Celtic ERA, Dark ERA. For me the logic consequence would be a new ERA III with all that content included. Just my 2 cents.



You forgot Persian ERA and ERA Vocal Codex too.

A super bundle of all of them would've been awesome.


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 25, 2019)

Ben H said:


> You forgot Persian ERA and ERA Vocal Codex too.
> 
> A super bundle of all of them would've been awesome.


Well IMO it is consequent not to include Persian Era in what I would want to be ERA III because it consists of instruments without ancient medieval / celtic / european background. For me Vocal Codex is Part of ERA II - I also got it for free along with ERA II Limited edition. But sure - Vocal Codex also should be part of ONE Medieva/Celtic/Nordic product.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 25, 2019)

tim727 said:


> It's annoying yeah, but spending about 2-5 minutes to reactivate the licenses every few months is IMO a really small price to pay to use his libs.



All I'm hearing is "as soon as the company maintaining the licensing server goes out of business, you're guarantueed to lose access to your purchased library."

If you're working on a job where you need that library _now_, I can totally see that still being worth it for you, but I'm just a hobbyist, and I have no need for a collection like this at the moment.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 25, 2019)

chillbot said:


> every windows update can and will reset all your activations.
> .


Sorry for the noob question, but I've only recently purchased my first Engine Libraries, and they only come with 3 activations. I had problems during the first installation and already used 2 activations on that one. I'm assuming that Best Service offers additional activations to their customers, but is it a hassle to get them?


----------



## averystemmler (Jan 25, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> All I'm hearing is "as soon as the company maintaining the licensing server goes out of business, you're guarantueed to lose access to your purchased library."
> 
> If you're working on a job where you need that library _now_, I can totally see that still being worth it for you, but I'm just a hobbyist, and I have no need for a collection like this at the moment.



That is unfortunately my licensing worry as well, and one thing that has kept me from investing in more than the base Era II thus far. I can't justify them as "well, I'll add this to my collection and use it eventually" with a license that could poof out of existence by then. I'll pick them up as I need them.

But, on the other hand, this could happen with any digital license that relies on anything other than a serial number or license file. You just have to hope the developer provides alternatives or does right by their customers before they go out of business.


----------



## averystemmler (Jan 25, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but I've only recently purchased my first Engine Libraries, and they only come with 3 activations. I had problems during the first installation and already used 2 activations on that one. I'm assuming that Best Service offers additional activations to their customers, but is it a hassle to get them?



The Best Service support lives up to their name, in my experience. I once sent them an email on Christmas day with that exact concern, and they responded within a couple hours. They're well aware that this happens, and told me just to let them know any time I got down to 1 activation and they'll reset the counter.

It's a pain, but at least they're nice about it. I should also note that I haven't had to do this in a couple years, not having made any modifications to my system.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 25, 2019)

SoundChris said:


> Well IMO it is consequent not to include Persian Era in what I would want to be ERA III because it consists of instruments without ancient medieval / celtic / european background.



Ah. I understand what you are saying.



> For me Vocal Codex is Part of ERA II - I also got it for free along with ERA II Limited edition.



Most people missed out on the time limited limited offer though, and had to buy it separately.



> But sure - Vocal Codex also should be part of ONE Medieva/Celtic/Nordic product.



Agreed.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 25, 2019)

The previous ERA libraries had around 18 Gb of sampled material. I guess we can expect the same thing with this release.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 25, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> All I'm hearing is "as soon as the company maintaining the licensing server goes out of business, you're guarantueed to lose access to your purchased library."
> 
> If you're working on a job where you need that library _now_, I can totally see that still being worth it for you, but I'm just a hobbyist, and I have no need for a collection like this at the moment.



I can see why you'd be uneasy about that ... but I guess I just see very little actual risk? I'd imagine that the likelihood that Best Service goes out of business is low and furthermore one would hope that even if they did they would find a way to address the licence issue. But to each their own


----------



## tim727 (Jan 25, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> The point is that with other samplers you don't have to do this because their authorization schemes aren't fucked up like Engine's



Oh trust me I'm not defending Engine vs other samplers. All I'm saying is that in my opinion, the minor inconvenience of dealing with reactivations is a small price to pay to use the libs.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 25, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Not too get too OT, but if you had to pick up just 1 or 2 Tari libs, what would it be? Thinking about ERA vocal Codex and Sennevai right now...



Without a doubt ERA II is his best lib. If you can pick up a second one beyond that honestly it really depends on your tastes and needs. If you're looking for vocals, Vocal Codex is wonderful. The Celtia patch there IMO is one of the most beautiful solo vocal VSTs in existence. I get a lot of use out of the Heroica patch as well. Shevannai is a really nice lib and has a bit more functionality than Celtia ... though IMO the sound in Celtia is easily better. So it depends on what matters more to you. In case you would also consider a non-vocal lib and have an interest in more "eastern" sounding instruments, Ancient Era Persia is excellent.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 25, 2019)

is there any footage of this from NAMM yet?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jan 26, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all thank you very much for your words!  This library is a very special one, probably my favorite so far.
> I understand your complains, but Engine is a good and reliable platform so far and the good news is that a new version, completely made from scratch, is coming. We are working hard on it!
> And coming back to the library, one of the best points of it, is that you can create lots of stuff just with the sounds of the library. I will post some demos as soon as possible.
> ...


This new version of Engine is a free update, i assume?


----------



## TARI (Jan 26, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> This new version of Engine is a free update, i assume?


Of course! Engine will keep being free


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi @TARI ,

I'm guessing that the upcoming DARK ERA library will be released with the current version of ENGINE, rather than the new one. Correct ? 

Any idea or info. on when the new version of ENGINE/Indepence Pro will be out ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Chr!s (Jan 26, 2019)

TARI said:


> Of course! Engine will keep being free



Dude, make a Celtic, Era 2, and this, bundle

I'll throw money at you


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jan 26, 2019)

TARI said:


> Of course! Engine will keep being free


Great!
When is it schedueled to be released?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 27, 2019)

This Engine thing is really strange. I wonder why there is already an Independence Pro 3 Engine with lots of additional possibilities (even in the free version !) used with the magix sampler but it wont load the bestservice libraries :-(. Would be much easier if they could let this engines based on the same core run parallel in use.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jan 27, 2019)

Based on Engine version history, the problem with activation on Win 10 should be fixed:

Engine 2.5.0.183 (Mai 9th 2018)
- Copy Protection improvements to avoid broken activations after Windows updates.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 27, 2019)

Sunny Fable said:


> Based on Engine version history, the problem with activation on Win 10 should be fixed:
> 
> Engine 2.5.0.183 (Mai 9th 2018)
> - Copy Protection improvements to avoid broken activations after Windows updates.


It's fixed, but make sure you restart your computer to make the update active.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 27, 2019)

Freshly back from NAMM and my final stop of the day (literally as the event officially ended) was the Best Services booth. Had an opportunity to hear some of this phenomenal new library and share some moments with Tari. As one of my favorite developer/creators it was a true pleasure to meet him in person and discover what a humble, soulful and truly beautiful human being he is. 

One of the things that attracts me to his library’s ( outside of the fact that they are beautifully recorded etc) is that there is a certain “magical” quality to them. It was quite apparent where that quality originates from .

This new one will be a insta-buy for me . Sounds Phenomenal. 

-Brandon


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope they will offer ERA user discount, like what they did when release the Ancient Era Persia & Celtic Era


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 28, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I wonder why there is already an Independence Pro 3 Engine with lots of additional possibilities (even in the free version !) used with the magix sampler but it wont load the bestservice libraries :-(



Because Magix doesn't care about updating Independence apparently, and Engine itself is not being handled by Magix, but by Best Service instead. So it's kind of bifurcated development...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 28, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Engine itself is not being handled by Magix, but by Best Service instead.



Thanks for the feedback EvilDragon.

It's good, and a bit reassuring to know that it's Best Service that's developing ENGINE, and hopefully improving, and updating it in the near future, and not Magix, which has wasted a great opportunity to improve, and further develop Independence Pro.


----------



## TARI (Jan 30, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback EvilDragon.
> 
> It's good, and a bit reassuring to know that it's Best Service that's developing ENGINE, and hopefully improving, and updating it in the near future, and not Magix, which has wasted a great opportunity to improve, and further develop Independence Pro.


Yes, it is Best Service who is developing Engine 3. So rest assured you will get an awesome support from them


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks EvilDragon and Tari, even if its kind of strange at least understandeable now and hoping for Engine 3


----------



## Ben H (Jan 30, 2019)

Are there plans to develop ENGINE further, into a full featured sampler?
Or will it always remain player-esque?


----------



## TARI (Jan 30, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Are there plans to develop ENGINE further, into a full featured sampler?
> Or will it always remain player-esque?


I am sorry I don't know yet.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jan 30, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Are there plans to develop ENGINE further, into a full featured sampler?
> Or will it always remain player-esque?


Hi Ben,
Currently we have laid the foundation for the transition of most our existing libraries to the new Engine. Since it is a complete rewrite we will have to "rebuild" every library which unfortunately takes time. After that we plan to open Engine to other developers and users... but this will certainly take more time than we all wish it would 
Best regards
Wolfgang


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 30, 2019)

> we will have to "rebuild" every library



Does that mean we have to download evry library again to make it work with the new engine


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jan 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Does that mean we have to download evry library again to make it work with the new engine


Yes! But we'll make sure you'll be happy to do so


----------



## JEPA (Jan 30, 2019)

this escalated to page 6... i love the concept of Tarilonte wherever he build a VI!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 30, 2019)

> But we'll make sure you'll be happy to do so



Good to know . And I am sure you will cause bestservice used to be BEST SERVICE )))


----------



## Ben H (Jan 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Does that mean we have to download evry library again to make it work with the new engine





Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Yes! But we'll make sure you'll be happy to do so



Nooooooooooooooo!

It took me over a week to re-download all my libraries the LAST time you decided to improve the copy protection. 

Is it not possible to rebuild the ENGINE software without breaking the libraries every time for "improvements?"


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 30, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Hi Ben,
> Currently we have laid the foundation for the transition of most our existing libraries to the new Engine. Since it is a complete rewrite we will have to "rebuild" every library which unfortunately takes time. After that we plan to open Engine to other developers and users... but this will certainly take more time than we all wish it would
> Best regards
> Wolfgang


Take your time and do it right. I don't wan't to do beta testing for something new when the actual Engine does the job. It works well right now, but everything is too small for my eyes.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jan 31, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!
> 
> It took me over a week to re-download all my libraries the LAST time you decided to improve the copy protection.
> 
> Is it not possible to rebuild the ENGINE software without breaking the libraries every time for "improvements?"


Unfortunately there is no way of doing this without a complete redesign of the containers. But as I already said, we are doing our best to make it worth a new download.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 31, 2019)

@Best Service Wolfgang
I suppose the prickly question that no one has asked yet:
Will it still use challenge/response authorisations?
Or have you decided to move to something like iLok? (God forbid).

EDIT: And to get back on topic again... I found a NAMM video for Dark ERA that hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jan 31, 2019)

Ben H said:


> @Best Service Wolfgang
> I suppose the prickly question that no one has asked yet:
> Will it still use challenge/response authorisations?
> Or have you decided to move to something like iLok? (God forbid).
> ...


Hey Ben,
we have absolutely no reason to move away from our copy protection 
However, there are plans to spare the user the copy string, paste string, copy string, paste string procedure.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jan 31, 2019)

TARI said:


> Of course! Engine will keep being free


Regarding price, in the NAMM video you say the libraty is going to cost €260/$260.
Is there/will there be an intro price? Will there be some kind of loyalty discount for those who already bought celtic era/persian era/medevil era/codex/forest kingdom etc?


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jan 31, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Regarding price, in the NAMM video you say the libraty is going to cost €260/$260.
> Is there/will there be an intro price? Will there be some kind of loyalty discount for those who already bought celtic era/persian era/medevil era/codex/forest kingdom etc?


In the past, there was time-limited crossgrade price.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Feb 1, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Regarding price, in the NAMM video you say the libraty is going to cost €260/$260.
> Is there/will there be an intro price? Will there be some kind of loyalty discount for those who already bought celtic era/persian era/medevil era/codex/forest kingdom etc?


Sorry, but there will be no intro- or corssgrade offers.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 1, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Sorry, but there will be no intro- or corssgrade offers.


Well, then there's no reason to rush and get it if the price will be the same. 
Why the change in policy, if i might ask?


----------



## stixman (Feb 1, 2019)

!!!


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Feb 1, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Well, then there's no reason to rush and get it if the price will be the same.
> Why the change in policy, if i might ask?


Thank you Goldie for reminding us! There indeed was a discounted crossgrade offer to Celtic ERA from various other ERA libraries for one month... I just had a quick chat with all the relevant people and I can confirm that we decided to do this for Dark ERA as well. So, keep a close eye on our newsletter or website


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 1, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Thank you Goldie for reminding us! There indeed was a discounted crossgrade offer to Celtic ERA from various other ERA libraries for one month... I just had a quick chat with all the relevant people and I can confirm that we decided to do this for Dark ERA as well. So, keep a close eye on our newsletter or website


You guys are awesome! Thanks for listening.


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 1, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Thank you Goldie for reminding us! There indeed was a discounted crossgrade offer to Celtic ERA from various other ERA libraries for one month... I just had a quick chat with all the relevant people and I can confirm that we decided to do this for Dark ERA as well. So, keep a close eye on our newsletter or website


Thx


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 1, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Thank you Goldie for reminding us! There indeed was a discounted crossgrade offer to Celtic ERA from various other ERA libraries for one month... I just had a quick chat with all the relevant people and I can confirm that we decided to do this for Dark ERA as well. So, keep a close eye on our newsletter or website



That's great news! Shows how well you listen to customers


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 1, 2019)

The crossgrade for Celtic ERA was 199 $.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 1, 2019)

By Odins Raven! If it lets me make Wardruna tracks, I'm buying it.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 1, 2019)

Now if only they did another limited edition. 
Can't wait for this


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 1, 2019)

Would a crossgrade from Era II Vocal Codex be available or would it have to be one of the other Era libraries?


----------



## Ben H (Feb 1, 2019)

@Dandezebra
Best Service Wolfgang already wrote:



Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Sorry, but there will be no intro- or corssgrade offers.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 1, 2019)

Ben H said:


> @Dandezebra
> Best Service Wolfgang already wrote:


Today at 6:25 AM
↑
"Thank you Goldie for reminding us! There indeed was a discounted crossgrade offer to Celtic ERA from various other ERA libraries for one month... I just had a quick chat with all the relevant people and I can confirm that we decided to do this for Dark ERA as well. So, keep a close eye on our newsletter or website "


----------



## Ben H (Feb 1, 2019)

@Robo Rivard, 
Oh. Missed that. *facepalm*


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 1, 2019)

Ben H said:


> @Robo Rivard,
> Oh. Missed that. *facepalm*


It's OK, we still don't know what will be the deal this time. Fingers crossed. I just bought Cinematic Studio Brass with the crossgrade, and it really makes me appreciate the company. It's important to take care of your faithfull customers.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 1, 2019)

Ben H said:


>



I wonder what other instruments does this library offer. He seems to be focusing mainly on percussion, throat singers and flutes.
There are also the soundscapes.
But what other instruments are there? What instruments were used in the pre-medieval era that we know of? Any stringed instruments? Keys? Brass/horns of some kind (that's not already on medieval era II)?


----------



## tim727 (Feb 2, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I wonder what other instruments does this library offer. He seems to be focusing mainly on percussion, throat singers and flutes.
> There are also the soundscapes.
> But what other instruments are there? What instruments were used in the pre-medieval era that we know of? Any stringed instruments? Keys? Brass/horns of some kind (that's not already on medieval era II)?



I think there's a high likelihood that a talharpa/jouhikko will be included.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 2, 2019)

tim727 said:


> I think there's a high likelihood that a talharpa/jouhikko will be included.



Interesting. But it seems it's not from the "dark ages". Eduardo said this library is all about instruments from the era before the middle ages. 
On wiki regarding the jouhikko, it says: "Perhaps the earliest definite depiction of this kind of instrument is the stone carving from Trondheim Cathedral, Norway, dating from the second quarter of the 14th century"


----------



## tim727 (Feb 2, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Interesting. But it seems it's not from the "dark ages". Eduardo said this library is all about instruments from the era before the middle ages.
> On wiki regarding the jouhikko, it says: "Perhaps the earliest definite depiction of this kind of instrument is the stone carving from Trondheim Cathedral, Norway, dating from the second quarter of the 14th century"



The video for the lib said that bowed harps are included. The talharpa/jouhikko is considered a bowed harp or lyre ... so even if those instruments exactly are not included, there will be something very similar


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 4, 2019)

Just to clarify: continuing news of this product's release and loyalty discounts will be done via Best Service, correct? I was not previously aware of Tarilonte maintaining a separate website and/or mailer.

I really don't mind ENGINE, and it's been stable for me for a few years now. I think the one thing I might have noticed is that some of the settings may not be retained upon re-launch of the plug-in in a saved project (Audio Units version), such as reverb level. But that may have been fixed.

I would rather have all of these related products running on the same, uh, engine.  This makes it easier to quickly compare. And for whatever reason, I find the way that "playing techniques" are presented in these ERA series products (and the related libraries from Tarilonte), to be much more intuitive and easier to learn than a lot of my Kontakt scripted libraries.


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi there,
Thanks for your kind words guys! Sorry for being MIA. I have been very busy with the latest fine tuning. Please, let me show you this demo done 100% with dark era sounds.
Regarding Tagelharpas....YES! You get a small one, a big one and a crwth! You will listen to the Crwth in this demo. Hope you like it


----------



## Pudge (Feb 5, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your kind words guys! Sorry for being MIA. I have been very busy with the latest fine tuning. Please, let me show you this demo done 100% with dark era sounds.
> Regarding Tagelharpas....YES! You get a small one, a big one and a crwth! You will listen to the Crwth in this demo. Hope you like it




Within 2 minutes, I've gone from 0 bottles of mead to 12 bottles.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 5, 2019)

Eduardo, you are the second coming of Jesus!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 5, 2019)

We need a human sacrifice to celebrate!


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> We need a human sacrifice to celebrate!


We will need a proper soundtrack for that :D


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 5, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your kind words guys! Sorry for being MIA. I have been very busy with the latest fine tuning. Please, let me show you this demo done 100% with dark era sounds.
> Regarding Tagelharpas....YES! You get a small one, a big one and a crwth! You will listen to the Crwth in this demo. Hope you like it



Awesome demo! Really. 
But i have to say that as someone who has also medieval era and celtic era, your choice of how to compose the melody makes it sound like something that is somewhere between celtic and medieval. Less obvious what's the "identity" of this library is, from the demo.


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Awesome demo! Really.
> But i have to say that as someone who has also medieval era and celtic era, your choice of how to compose the melody makes it sound like something that is somewhere between celtic and medieval. Less obvious what's the "identity" of this library is, from the demo.


Thank you! 
This demo wanted to show some kind of fantasy/pagan style. The library itself is pretty versatile, but you get that ancient sound.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 5, 2019)

The important thing is that the gods get their share of blood.


----------



## tim727 (Feb 5, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Awesome demo! Really.
> But i have to say that as someone who has also medieval era and celtic era, your choice of how to compose the melody makes it sound like something that is somewhere between celtic and medieval. Less obvious what's the "identity" of this library is, from the demo.



Does the "identity" really matter? If the instruments are compelling and they fit your style of music, then that's the most important thing  Whether it's called Dark Era or ERA III makes very little difference IMO.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 5, 2019)

tim727 said:


> Does the "identity" really matter? If the instruments are compelling and they fit your style of music, then that's the most important thing  Whether it's called Dark Era or ERA III makes very little difference IMO.


In "identity" i mean what sets it apart from those other Tari libraries. The wind instruments sound great, but somehow not that different from what's on the former libraries. So in that sense they sound good - but at the same time similar to what is already in era II and celtic era. 
What would be interesting to hear is the rest of the stuff which makes this library unique. Hope i'm making more sense now.


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> In "identity" i mean what sets it apart from those other Tari libraries. The wind instruments sound great, but somehow not that different from what's on the former libraries. So in that sense they sound good - but at the same time similar to what is already in era II and celtic era.
> What would be interesting to hear is the rest of the stuff which makes this library unique. Hope i'm making more sense now.


It does make sense. Every single instrument has its own character. This library is my favourite so far. I have never been so inspired by any other library like with Dark Era!...I will be posting some more demos these days and I can tell you that I couldn't have composed any of them with any other ERA libraries. This one is special in many ways. But I understand is hard to tell without playing the library. Hope the next demos will show more things.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 5, 2019)

Most of the ERA instruments truly reveal themselves while playing with the keyswitches.


----------



## tim727 (Feb 5, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> In "identity" i mean what sets it apart from those other Tari libraries. The wind instruments sound great, but somehow not that different from what's on the former libraries. So in that sense they sound good - but at the same time similar to what is already in era II and celtic era.
> What would be interesting to hear is the rest of the stuff which makes this library unique. Hope i'm making more sense now.



I understand your point ... and I agree with what you're saying. My sense is that the vocals and the bowed harps/strings are probably what will set this library apart and give it a flavor that is perhaps not entirely possible with the other ERA-related libs.


----------



## tim727 (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anyone know what that instrument is that starts at 1:14 in the latest demo? Sounds kind of similar to a Viola de Roda ... but with more high frequency content. Whatever it is I really like it.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 5, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your kind words guys! Sorry for being MIA. I have been very busy with the latest fine tuning. Please, let me show you this demo done 100% with dark era sounds.
> Regarding Tagelharpas....YES! You get a small one, a big one and a crwth! You will listen to the Crwth in this demo. Hope you like it




Absolutely love it!


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

tim727 said:


> Does anyone know what that instrument is that starts at 1:14 in the latest demo? Sounds kind of similar to a Viola de Roda ... but with more high frequency content. Whatever it is I really like it.


Hi Tim. That instrument is Picitsh Pipes, a cool ancient reed instrument. Mixed with a bowed lyre called crwth


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2019)

And here we go with the next one: THE HUNT. Again 100% dark era and live playing, no phrases


----------



## Chr!s (Feb 5, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 6, 2019)

It's raining blood!


----------



## TARI (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello,
A new track is here! Winter Solstice Ritual. 100% Dark Era sounds  Hope you like it.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

TARI said:


> And here we go with the next one: THE HUNT. Again 100% dark era and live playing, no phrases



What a delight!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hello,
> A new track is here! Winter Solstice Ritual. 100% Dark Era sounds  Hope you like it.



Sold!


----------



## tim727 (Feb 7, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi Tim. That instrument is Picitsh Pipes, a cool ancient reed instrument. Mixed with a bowed lyre called crwth



Thank you Eduardo! I'm in love with those pipes. Absolutely brilliant sound. 

And great job on the new demos


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 7, 2019)

Some small animals were hurt during the recording.


----------



## TARI (Feb 8, 2019)

Endless Path, 4th demo using 100% Dark Era sounds  Overtone flute as the main instrument.


----------



## Consona (Feb 8, 2019)

A walkthrough video pretty please?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 8, 2019)

TARI said:


> Endless Path, 4th demo using 100% Dark Era sounds  Overtone flute as the main instrument.



The string pad sounds are also from this library? Is it from the soundscapes?

And an unrelated question: do you have any plans making a library focusing on the far east? China, India etc?


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> The string pad sounds are also from this library? Is it from the soundscapes?
> 
> And an unrelated question: do you have any plans making a library focusing on the far east? China, India etc?


Hi Goldie,
Yes, everything you hear is from Dark Era. Those pads are from the soundscapes section. 
Regarding the second question. Yes, I want to, but still other projects in the pipeline


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi @TARI,

I have Era Medieval II and the vocal codex and I love them.
Been eyeing with envy your other libraries too for some time.

Quick question : when can we have an instrument and patches list for Dark Era?

And a dumb question to end:
Could you please sell the Carnyx from Celtic Era as a separate instrument? I am sure it's am amazing library but I'm quite full of Celtic instruments... just asking, you know...

Thanks for your brilliant work anyways!


----------



## TARI (Feb 9, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Hi @TARI,
> 
> I have Era Medieval II and the vocal codex and I love them.
> Been eyeing with envy your other libraries too for some time.
> ...


Hi,
The library is coming this friday, so all info will be available very soon! 
Regarding the Carnyx...I am afraid we cannot split instruments...sorry.
Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## TARI (Feb 11, 2019)

Time for War! Again 100% Dark Era sounds


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

"Today is a good day to die".


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 11, 2019)

TARI said:


> Time for War! Again 100% Dark Era sounds



So, as we are progressing towards the release, can you share any details? Instruments list, library size, pricing, loyalty discount etc?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, as we are progressing towards the release, can you share any details? Instruments list, library size, pricing, loyalty discount etc?


We need to know in advance how many members of our family we will need to sell in order to afford this little gem.


----------



## TARI (Feb 11, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, as we are progressing towards the release, can you share any details? Instruments list, library size, pricing, loyalty discount etc?


The release is gonna be as expected. This coming friday. Sorry I cannot say anymore yet, but I am sure you will love the instruments list. 
What I can say for sure is that there will be a great loyalty discount for previous Era owners


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 11, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> We need to know in advance how many members of our family we will need to sell in order to afford this little gem.


I already decided on two. I'm gonna miss them, but what can i do?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 11, 2019)

TARI said:


> The release is gonna be as expected. This coming friday. Sorry I cannot say anymore yet, but I am sure you will love the instruments list.
> What I can say for sure is that there will be a great loyalty discount for previous Era owners


Will the loyalty discount be limited in time?
And will it vary, according to how many Era libraries i already have?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 11, 2019)

Ben H said:


> *Pre-*pre-orders?


Pre-pre-pretty please?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2019)

@TARI ,

The demos of *DARK ERA* sound awesome. 

I love the content of this library, it will be my first ERA library. I'm looking forward to purchase it as soon as it is released this coming Friday. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

Due to the nature of the library, I don't know if Best Service would be willing to accept "dark ages money". Maybe we could trade a copy of the library against some fresh mammoth meat from the last hunt.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 11, 2019)

> What I can say for sure is that there will be a great loyalty discount for previous Era owners


----------



## fiction (Feb 11, 2019)

Looking forward to this also  I don’t own any libraries covering this genre yet so it will be a great addition.


----------



## Consona (Feb 11, 2019)

TARI said:


> What I can say for sure is that there will be a great loyalty discount for previous Era owners


Even Era 1 owners?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

Eduardo, a cool thing would be to release a library totally dedicated to cymbals, gongs, chimes, carillon, jingles, clappers, sistrum, rattles, and the like. Basically idiophones. Nothing "modern" or orchestral. All raw and authentic historical instruments, to go along with the previous ERA releases. I thing there is a bit of a hole here in the collection.

"Metal ERA" ?


----------



## Mystic (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm kinda hoping Orient Era comes next. :D


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

Mystic said:


> I'm kinda hoping Orient Era comes next. :D


It probably will, but I just hope they won't waste half the size of the library on taiko drums and a complete gamelan. These have been extensively sampled before. But I'm open to all the rest! Surprise us Eduardo!


----------



## Mystic (Feb 11, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> It probably will, but I just hope they won't waste half the size of the library on taiko drums and a complete gamelan. These have been extensively sampled before. But I'm open to all the rest! Surprise us Eduardo!


There are so many Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Mongolian, and Indian instruments that could be used and many ancient ones that would really fit the theme of Era. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

Mystic said:


> There are so many Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Mongolian, and Indian instruments that could be used and many ancient ones that would really fit the theme of Era. My fingers are crossed.


Wow Mystic! That is very stimulating! I've always wondered why there seems to be no serious developpers of sample libraries in Asia. I did have Chinee Kong at one time, but I don't know of any other significant stuff being made over there. This is strange, since so many great synth companies come from Asia. Please, do laugh at my ignorance, and educate me!


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 11, 2019)

I agree with you guys that ET libraries are one of a kind, but this Best Service Engine.... i can’t handle it anymore; for sale on the classifieds!


----------



## Mystic (Feb 11, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> I agree with you guys that ET libraries are one of a kind, but this Best Service Engine.... i can’t handle it anymore; for sale on the classifieds!


Tari mentioned it's being essentially redeveloped by Best Service right now so you may not want to jump the gun on that one.


----------



## TARI (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello,
Doing more Ancient Era, like Persia is something that will happen! But still some other cool stuff in the pipeline.
Thanks for your support guys! :-D


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Feb 12, 2019)

In case you're interested in a deep look upon release, I'll be doing a live stream Hands On on Friday, 10m PST. Comin on twitch and YouTube so be sure to subscribe if you wanna get notified. Did I mention that you can win a copy of Dark Era? Hope to see you there, cheers, D.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 14, 2019)

Am I the only one who keeps checking the Best Service website, in case it has been posted early?


----------



## TARI (Feb 14, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking the Best Service website, in case it has been posted early?


Hi Ben, Tomorrow, during the morning, European time...


----------



## Ben H (Feb 14, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi Ben, Tomorrow, during the morning, European time...



Great, thanks.


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 14, 2019)

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## TuomasP (Feb 14, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi Ben, Tomorrow, during the morning, European time...


Early early in the morning perhaps? :D what would be optimal time to start F5-frenzy


----------



## TARI (Feb 14, 2019)

TuomasP said:


> Early early in the morning perhaps? :D what would be optimal time to start F5-frenzy


I will post here as soon as it is on the website. F5 fan here as well lol


----------



## TARI (Feb 14, 2019)

And good news for Era users! 
Registered users of ERA II Medieval Legends, ERA II Vocal Codex, Ancient ERA Persia or Celtic ERA, qualify for the Dark ERA Crossgrade at a reduced price. Only available until end of March 2019!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 14, 2019)

TARI said:


> And good news for Era users!
> Registered users of ERA II Medieval Legends, ERA II Vocal Codex, Ancient ERA Persia or Celtic ERA, qualify for the Dark ERA Crossgrade at a reduced price. Only available until end of March 2019!


Does it matter if i have only one ERA library or all of them? The more i bought - the bigger the discount? Pretty please?


----------



## TARI (Feb 14, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Does it matter if i have only one ERA library or all of them? The more i bought - the bigger the discount? Pretty please?


No matter how many, same discount. Just with any of those I mentioned, you will get the upgrade discount.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 14, 2019)

TARI said:


> No matter how many, same discount. Just with any of those I mentioned, you will get the upgrade discount.


Hmmm. I had my hopes high...


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 15, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi Ben, Tomorrow, during the morning, European time...


Still nothing on the website...


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Still nothing on the website...


Right, it's taking a bit longer than expected...it's gonna be delayed a bit...but today for sure!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 15, 2019)

Think it's the first time in my life that I kept a stores website open and pressed refresh 
Looking forward to this!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 15, 2019)

TARI said:


> Right, it's taking a bit longer than expected...it's gonna be delayed a bit...but today for sure!


So does that mean that Dirk's live stream tonight is still on?


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So does that mean that Dirk's live stream tonight is still on?


Yes, still on


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2019)

Perhaps your library might be that popular that you actually manage to crash the Best Service website.


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Perhaps your library might be that popular that you actually manage to crash the Best Service website.


LOL


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 15, 2019)

Am I allowed to post this here?

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-f5-refresh/kchhaddiiaofalehabiipjihnjpencpi?hl=en

Ha!


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> Am I allowed to post this here?
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-f5-refresh/kchhaddiiaofalehabiipjihnjpencpi?hl=en
> 
> Ha!


Haha :-D


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

Still the morning in Quebec, so the wait is bearable.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Still the morning in Quebec, so the wait is bearable.



Coming up to 2am in Australia (on the 16th).
I'm gonna pull an all-nighter, if I have to.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 15, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> Am I allowed to post this here?
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-f5-refresh/kchhaddiiaofalehabiipjihnjpencpi?hl=en
> 
> Ha!


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 15, 2019)

no one working in Best Service today?


----------



## TuomasP (Feb 15, 2019)

[x] work done
[x] dinner eaten
[ ] downloading Dark Era


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

It was just a dream...


----------



## rmoat (Feb 15, 2019)

BestService is just fortifying their servers, like making a building earthquake proof. Because when Dark ERA hits, it will be like an earthquake hitting their servers. Or at least, I hope the drums are like an Earthquake... a Viking Earthquake to the ears.  Just kidding. Looking forward to it so much.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2019)

I hope the download speeds wont be like the Dark Eras, with everyone hitting their servers at once.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

Servers will become slaves.


----------



## averystemmler (Feb 15, 2019)

The Yggdraserver has deep roots, I am sure.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

The servers need to run at skull-smashing speed.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 15, 2019)

I just bought it I don't know what you guys are waiting for.


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes! Dark Era is live!  Thank you guys for your support!!


----------



## rmoat (Feb 15, 2019)

chillbot said:


> I just bought it I don't know what you guys are waiting for.


There it is! See it on the website now.


----------



## TuomasP (Feb 15, 2019)

I was shocked to see it finally when refreshing bestservice site :DDDD now open the floodgates


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2019)

Go, go go...

EDIT: I wonder what price it was? I didn't even look before I purchased it. 

EDIT2: Maybe I'll read the online info about what's included while I'm waiting for it to download.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

Downloading!! Hell is breaking loose!


----------



## rmoat (Feb 15, 2019)

TARI said:


> Yes! Dark Era is live!  Thank you guys for your support!!


Wow! Love how Eduardo's Dark ERA got an endorsement from Einar Selvik (Wardruna) as well!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

I noticed that the included version of Engine is 2.6.0.24... The version I have is 2.5.0.183... I wonder what the improvements are.


----------



## rmoat (Feb 15, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I noticed that the included version of Engine is 2.6.0.24... The version I have is 2.5.0.183... I wonder what the improvements are.



From Best Service site, I wonder if the .32 is a typo? Only .24 is available on the website as well:

Engine 2.6.0.32 (February 15th 2019)
- Keyboard UI performance
- Stability improved
- Alternate always follow feature
- Elastique crash fixed
- Section keyswitch bypass automatable
- Windows, midi in 64bit fix
- Midi playback fixed
- Midi zone import fix
- LUA script improvement (BPM)
- Keyboard colors improved
- Midi_key_filter crash fixed


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

OK cool, I will install it before the library.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2019)

rmoat said:


> From Best Service site, I wonder if the .32 is a typo? Only .24 is available on the website as well:
> 
> Engine 2.6.0.32 (February 15th 2019)



Yeah, typo I would say.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 15, 2019)

> Für die *rhythmische Untermalung* wurden die *Epic Loops* programmiert, die aus bis zu 16 Instrumenten bestehen und bis zu 20 separat regelbare Elemente besitzen, mit denen sich die Beats flexibel arrangieren lassen. Es sind jeweils vier Varianten des Main-Loops, verschiedene Fills und Endings (Ensemble und Single Hits) und ein zum Rhythmus passend pulsierender Sound vorhanden. Die Loops passen sich intelligent an das Tempo der DAW an.
> 
> Eine *Verbindung zwischen Trommeln und Solo-Instrumenten* schaffen die *Rhythmic Pads*, die sowohl melodische, als auch rhythmische Elemente enthalten. Die einzelnen Elemente der Pads lassen sich wie bei den Soundscapes individuell mischen und im Panorama verteilen.
> 
> Eine weitere *Besonderheit* von Dark ERA ist die *Vocal-Sektion*. Von den* Inuit inspirierte Vocal Rhythms *lassen sich hier aus Einzeltönen zusammensetzen. Als Vorlage dienen 24 MIDI-Dateien, die die einzelnen Shouts spielen. Natürlich lassen sich die Rhythmen abändern oder gänzlich neu erstellen.



Sorry that I copied from the german site but I wonder if there are already/will be any tutorial videos especially for the loop part(s) of the library cause I never used this before (there have been "performance grooves" in forest kingdom II I think dont know if thats kind of the same and am really unsure how to use in general/integrate in workflow.


----------



## fiction (Feb 15, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry that I copied from the german site but I wonder if there are already/will be any tutorial videos especially for the loop part(s) of the library cause I never used this before (there have been "performance grooves" in forest kingdom II I think dont know if thats kind of the same and am really unsure how to use in general/integrate in workflow.



If you check Dirk Ehlert channel on YouTube he’s making a live stream using this library right now


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks, looking


----------



## Shubus (Feb 15, 2019)

I am totally in awe of this library. Fantastic hardly covers it. I find it fascinating that Eduardo finds all these amazing musicians to make these great libraries.


----------



## fiction (Feb 15, 2019)

Can’t wait to grab it!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

Tried "purchasing" it just now, and was surprised to see it as "free" under the crossgrade option, but every time I try to check out, it goes instead to my previous order page, and then asks for a login yet again, which it rejects. I even reset the password, but after two logins, it rejected that one too!

Clearly, the time+space website is very messed up at the moment -- though I'll try from a different browser as often that's the issue. The crossgrade price at best Service is $199; not free.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

It's just as messed up on Safari as on Opera. I deleted Firefox from my Mac years ago as it was too problematic, and got so burned as an alpha tester for Chrome that I never gave it a fair shake once it went public (I had to rebuild my Mac from scratch due to how much damage the alpha code did).

I'll try again this weekend and see if they've fixed things. Though I am certain the crossgrade is not supposed to be free, there's always a chance that the price might be better on one site vs. the other, due to the vagueries of currency exchange as well as loyalty points on each site.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 15, 2019)

You have to change the currency to Pounds. And the price is better by about $8.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

Hah; you're right! And if I change it to Euros, it comes up as "NaN" (Not a Number).

I had to wait until today, payday, to pay down all my forms of credit, as I had unexpectedly high utilities bills this month, so I can't really do the purchase today anyway unless I use cash/debit, which I'd rather not do. I was mostly just trying to see what the total would be once added to the cart, so I can budget the correct amount in a few days when my payments clear. But I'm going to check daily anyway, because some payments clear faster than others. I use Tari's libraries on everything!


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 15, 2019)

Is the $199 crossgrade price permanent?

Cheers!


----------



## fiction (Feb 15, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> Is the $199 crossgrade price permanent?
> 
> Cheers!



End of March


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

It's not trivial to interpret the wording as the end date is listed right after the crossgrade offer but may refer either to both or just to the full price edition, but it looks like we have until end of March.


----------



## fiction (Feb 15, 2019)

Any opinions on the library so far?


----------



## tim727 (Feb 15, 2019)

I only had about 15 minutes to play around with it before heading off to work. First impressions:

(1) The percussion is much more extensive than I thought it would be. Some really nice frame drums and stuff like that, which was expected ... but what was unexpected was the large amount of more interesting and unique sounds like anvils and pans. Very cool stuff that I think will be really useful. Also I really liked the Tympanum in particular. 
(2) The vocal options similarly were more extensive than expected. So much good material there that will be incredibly useful for creating that "viking" kind of atmosphere.
(3) The Crwth (spelling?) was absolutely fantastic. I instantly fell in love.

I didn't yet try out any of the winds or the soundscapes. I'll get to that later tonight when I can have a proper play-through. Will provide some updated feedback then.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

The Time+Space website is fixed now, at least for Sterling. I didn't try Euros or USD but probably should have. At the current exchange rate, the price in Sterling came out to $235, so I simply did the purchase at Best Service for $199 minus some loyalty bucks. Downloading now, during dinner.

For those who may not have noticed, Engine has been updated as well. I am just about to install the update, which is the first one since June 2018 as far as I know.

Please note also that you will need to use Keka vs. UnRar if you are on macOS vs. Windows, as UnRar does not recognize these files as archives.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

I agree with Tim. Everything seems so much deeper than expected. I've started building a template for the library in Cubase, and the instruments have a lot of sub-folders for better expressivity. It's definitely a treasure trove of beautifuly recorded, rare instruments, and it will take time to explore it all. A real masterpiece, and an indispensable companion for any serious composer.

But the Engine GUI is beyond redemption. Make your own template or go insane.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 15, 2019)

Installation and activation are complete. I flipped through the instrument lists very quickly, and am surprised by the breadth and depth, as well as the inclusion of many elusive instruments that I have long had to substitute with something else.

I'm about to eat, so will investigate the library in more depth later, but quickly tried some of the flutes, and am quite impressed by their recording quality and playability.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 15, 2019)

Just added the strings and the winds to my template. I can find all the wild and untamed sounds that I liked so much in my old albums from the Clémencic Consort, but with stellar recording. I've been waiting 30 years for these sounds... Thanks a million Eduardo!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 15, 2019)

Just went through everything and just wow... and can find so much good use for this and think this will be my favorite one for a long time! Lovely content and very inspirational and just like with every previous product a top notch quality production.


----------



## Roman Moor (Feb 15, 2019)

I registered just to say *thanks* to Eduardo and his colleagues.
The sounds of the DARK ERA are beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 16, 2019)

I have the other ERAs and I'm also interested in this one, but so far I've been actually struggling to understand what this one is really about, what exactly it contains and how much overlap there is to ERA II. I hope content walkthroughs are coming soon.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 16, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I have the other ERAs and I'm also interested in this one, but so far I've been actually struggling to understand what this one is really about, what exactly it contains and how much overlap there is to ERA II. I hope content walkthroughs are coming soon.


There's a walkthrough by Dirk that was streamed live yesterday and now is simply online if you want to watch


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 16, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I have the other ERAs and I'm also interested in this one, but so far I've been actually struggling to understand what this one is really about, what exactly it contains and how much overlap there is to ERA II. I hope content walkthroughs are coming soon.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 16, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


>




Aah, Dirk Ehlert to the rescue, thank you.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 16, 2019)

Maybe its just my noobness trying for the first time to use the keyswitches and missing a detailed simple explanation for the different keyboard ranges for each instrument (for example keyboard picture showing blue notes are, yellow are..) in the userguide as there are so many and different of course for each instrument but after trying to figure out the Tagelharpa Big I would assume the Info in the instrument dont match the one in the user guide: info in the instrument says G3 to G4 legato, in the user guide it says D3 to E4 legato which seems to fit with the keyboard colours. Maybe obvious for most of you but if you try to find your way threw it for the first time...


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 16, 2019)

My take on Dark Era


----------



## sourcefor (Feb 16, 2019)

so this or Strezov Balkan


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 16, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> so this or Strezov Balkan


Why not both?
Strezov Balkan is friggin' brilliant, massive and full of character. 
Dark Era seems great but totally different style. Don't understand the comparison.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 16, 2019)

You can't go wrong with Tari's libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't own any of Tari's libraries, I'm trying to decide which of his libraries I should buy first ? i.e. Dark Era, or any of his previous titles.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 17, 2019)

Dark Era very quickly became my no.1 library from him! I would start with that one. Or start with Ancient Persia Era (my other favorite) and then you are eligible for the crossgrade 

Just finised a track with this library. Everything you hear here is 100% Dark Era


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Dark Era very quickly became my no.1 library from him! I would start with that one. Or start with Ancient Persia Era (my other favorite) and then you are eligible for the crossgrade
> 
> Just finised a track with this library. Everything you hear here is 100% Dark Era




Thanks for the helpful feedback, and the wonderful sounding demo track of *DARK ERA*. 

What are the highlights (Star Instruments) of this library ? i.e. Percussion ? Winds ? .. ?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 17, 2019)

So far I really like everything. The sound goes from small (little Bells) till straight into your face (drum loops). From lovely sounding (some of the strings) till harsh and bold (some of the winds and voices).
That makes it all in all for me a very usuable library for many occassions and also for different styles.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Jaap said:


> So far I really like everything. The sound goes from small (little Bells) till straight into your face (drum loops). From lovely sounding (some of the strings) till harsh and bold (some of the winds and voices).
> That makes it all in all for me a very usuable library for many occassions and also for different styles.



Hi Jaap,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

What would be your second choice after DARK ERA for a second Tari Library ?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Jaap,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> What would be your second choice after DARK ERA for a second Tari Library ?



I would personal go for Ancient Persia Era due the fact its easy to use these instruments in a wide context. Same goes maybe for Vocal Codex. I deeply love Celtic Era as well but am very fond of that particular style.
I would advice to listen and check out Medieval Era 2 as well and check with your own writing and style which one you can relate and identify with.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Jaap said:


> I would advice to listen and check out Medieval Era 2 as well and check with your own writing and style which one you can relate and identify with.



Thanks, I'm going over all of Tari's libraries, to make a wise decision. 

Q. Can the instruments in i.e. Ancient ERA Persia be tuned to non-equal temp. scales ? 

i.e. Arabic, and other exotic scales via ENGINE ? Some of the middle eastern instruments will only sound authentic if they were tuned to their authentic non-equal. temp. scale.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Can the instruments in i.e. Ancient ERA Persia be tuned to non-equal temp. scales ?



Yup, you can select all kinds of different tunings!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Yup, you can select all kinds of different tunings!



Thanks. 

That's Great ! 

And... That makes a lot of sense, especially for some of these instruments.


----------



## tim727 (Feb 17, 2019)

@muziksculp As always it depends on your needs and desires for your music, but if you have a general interest in folk/ethnic instruments I would personally suggest ERA II if you could only pick one other Tarilonte library. Although Ancient Era Persia is wonderful, IMO ERA II is the king.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

tim727 said:


> IMO ERA II is the king



I really appreciate your opinion. 

I was quite impressed, and really enjoyed listening to what one can do with *ERA II Medieval Legends*. It has a great combination of instruments, that can be used in many scenarios. Surely nice to have. So.. ERA II Medieval is #1 on my Tori's to get List. Now, I will try to decide on #2.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> I really appreciate your opinion.
> 
> I was quite impressed, and really enjoyed listening to what one can do with *ERA II Medieval Legends*. It has a great combination of instruments, that can be used in many scenarios. Surely nice to have. So.. ERA II Medieval is #1 on my Tori's to get List. Now, I will try to decide on #2.


Muziksculp, I don't know if you understand the deal, but if you buy let's say ERA II at standard price, you will be entitled to get Dark ERA for 199 $ until the end of the month. If you buy ERA II and then Persian ERA, you will buy both libraries at regular price, and miss the introductory sale for Dark ERA.

I personnally started with ERA I at the beginnning, so I could have access to all the crossgrades over the time. Lucky me.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Muziksculp, I don't know if you understand the deal, but if you buy let's say ERA II at standard price, you will be entitled to get Dark ERA for 199 $ until the end of the month. If you buy ERA II and then Persian ERA, you will buy both libraries at regular price, and miss the introductory sale for Dark ERA.
> 
> I personnally started with ERA I at the beginnning, so I could have access to all the crossgrades over the time. Lucky me.



Oh.. I see, I'm only able to use the crossgrade price to DARK ERA, for a minute, I thought it is valid for any library. I guess I have to think about it, now it's how useful is DARK ERA for me.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 17, 2019)

Do these libraries ever go 1/2 off?


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 17, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Do these libraries ever go 1/2 off?


The best I've ever done is 40% off. But that's not to say 50% off can't happen.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 17, 2019)

Best Service usually do a BOGOF once a year on BS branded libraries (including Tari's).
They usually exclude the latest library though, especially if newly released, (within the last year).
All the others should be included though.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm fancying the *Tagelharpa* (Bowed Tail Hair Harp) in DARK ERA. Very interesting instrument, with a gutty sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi,

OK.. So I purchased *ERA II Medievel* *Legends*, then got *DARK ERA* at crossgrade price. 

My next move would be to add Celtic Era, and Ancient ERA Persia. 

Tari's Libraries offer so much variety, and will be super useful to have for my musical needs. I would love to see (Celtic, and Persia) go on sale soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK.. So I purchased *ERA II Medievel* *Legends*, then got *DARK ERA* at crossgrade price.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice!... ERA II is like the "CORE" library to the whole ERA experience. I would get Persian ERA before Celtic, because ERA II and Dark ERA cover a little bit of the same territory as Celtic. Celtic is great for the horns, but Dark ERA is kind of bringing more horns, so it should keep you satisfied for a long time.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Excellent choice!... ERA II is like the "CORE" library to the whole ERA experience. I would get Persian ERA before Celtic, because ERA II and Dark ERA cover a little bit of the same territory as Celtic. Celtic is great for the horns, but Dark ERA is kind of bringing more horns, that will keep you satisfied for a long time.



Hi Robo Rivard,

Thanks for the valuable tip. 

Yes, I will most likely do exactly that. (Get PERSIAN ERA, then CELTIC ERA). 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tim727 (Feb 17, 2019)

@muziksculp 

I agree about getting Ancient Era Persia before Celtic Era. I would also advise you to take a strong look at Vocal Codex and Forest Kingdom II as well. Both great libraries. Welcome to the enchanted world of Tarilonte's VI's


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 17, 2019)

tim727 said:


> @muziksculp
> 
> I agree about getting Ancient Era Persia before Celtic Era. I would also advise you to take a strong look at Vocal Codex and Forest Kingdom II as well. Both great libraries. Welcome to the enchanted world of Tarilonte's VI's


I agree totally!... As an owner of ERA II and Dark ERA, I think that the choice should be from now on dictated by your own personnal needs.


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 17, 2019)

I bought Forest Kingdom II a few years ago blind (my first Eduardo library). I just fell in love with the description of what it could do and such. I am so glad I purchased it! I have Era II and Dark now as well. Dang, I want that BS sale so I can get Ancient Persia and something else!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2019)

I would love to see Tari venture into developing* ASIAN ERA *series (Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese, Indian, ...etc.) Instruments.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see Tari venture into developing* ASIAN ERA *series (Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese, Indian, ...etc.) Instruments.


+1


----------



## tim727 (Feb 17, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see Tari venture into developing* ASIAN ERA *series (Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese, Indian, ...etc.) Instruments.



I have no doubt that he will at some point. Personally I'd rather see more of these medieval-focused libraries. I can never possibly get enough. The more the merrier


----------



## tim727 (Feb 17, 2019)

What I'd possibly like to see even more though is a vocal lib similar to vocal codex, but with more targeted "ethnic" vocal singing styles: middle eastern, indian, chinese, etc. That would be incredible.


----------



## TARI (Feb 18, 2019)

Dear friends, I am grateful beyond words for your kind words and love here at VI control. Thank you very much for your demos, advice, comments...you guys are amazing. This really makes me keep doing more and more. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## midiman (Feb 19, 2019)

I bought it, and love it. Tarilonte's work is really consistent in quality. Always breathes musicality. Wonderful. Also takes you to another sound world, which inspires your writing and takes you to new places.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 19, 2019)

Tari, what are the differences between the digeridoo in this library and the one in Forest Kingdom?


----------



## TARI (Feb 19, 2019)

midiman said:


> I bought it, and love it. Tarilonte's work is really consistent in quality. Always breathes musicality. Wonderful. Also takes you to another sound world, which inspires your writing and takes you to new places.


Thank you! 


Goldie Zwecker said:


> Tari, what are the differences between the digeridoo in this library and the one in Forest Kingdom?


Many more samples, like grooves, fx, drones...


----------



## nickmurraymusic (Feb 20, 2019)

I'll agree with others. I have bought a few of his libraries and although exciting, the sample engine kills it for me. Time for them to switch to Kontakt!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 21, 2019)

Bought it last night and got to play it for half an hour, exploring just the percussion. Awesome stuff. 
One thing i have to say, though, after the 2.6 engine update, patches seem to load faster.


----------



## VgsA (Feb 21, 2019)

I just wanted to say that, being someone who actively participated in the development of all the mentioned libraries almost day by day, all the way through, it makes me so happy to see how you guys are enjoying it! Hard work pays off, no doubt.

As @TARI mentioned, this really encourages us to keep working hard on more releases! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 22, 2019)

TARI said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Many more samples, like grooves, fx, drones...


Just noticed some of your other libraries, such as Shevannai, run on Kontakt. So why insisting on Engine? Apart from saying there's nothing wrong with it, are there any advantages to Engine over Kontakt? It's not even some Best Service policy, since some of their libraries are for Kontakt (such as "The Orchestra"). It might benefit from NKS integration as well. So what's the reason not to? And are there any plans to translate all your other libraries to Kontakt format?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 22, 2019)

Engine has its own legato handling built into itself, for which you would need some decently elaborate scripting in Kontakt. I assume it's more of a convenience for Tari when developing. But still... Yes, I would love to see all his Engine stuff on Kontakt, and as NKS, for sure.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 3, 2019)

@TARI , How many dynamic layers and round robins do the instruments in this library have on average?


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2019)

axb312 said:


> @TARI , How many dynamic layers and round robins do the instruments in this library have on average?


Depending on the instrument. From 1 layer up to 20 in some percussion. Some of these instruments cannot be played in more than one layer. It is like some flutes, if you play softer you play out of tune and missing the real instrument character and if you play stronger you the the higher octave, so they are what they are


----------



## Brian2112 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry, just have to say Hi to Tari!


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2019)

Brian2112 said:


> Sorry, just have to say Hi to Tari!


Hi Brian!! :-D


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2019)

Do I have to have ERA Medieval Legends II for the cross grade? I still just have version one.


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2019)

IFM said:


> Do I have to have ERA Medieval Legends II for the cross grade? I still just have version one.


Sorry, Era I is not included in the cross grade.


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2019)

TARI said:


> Sorry, Era I is not included in the cross grade.


I guess the wording on Best Service should be a little different then as it says "Any Era Product" and technically that is one. I need to upgrade it anyways but maybe it should say any current ERA product. :D


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2019)

On the website they say which ones are elegible... Sorry Chris


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2019)

TARI said:


> On the website they say which ones are elegible... Sorry Chris


Yes I saw that once you click into it, I just meant on the header. No big deal I am also going to get Celtic Era...time to load up on more...you make some of the best VI's out there.


----------



## TARI (Mar 4, 2019)

IFM said:


> Yes I saw that once you click into it, I just meant on the header. No big deal I am also going to get Celtic Era...time to load up on more...you make some of the best VI's out there.


Thank you Chris! :-D


----------



## Gunvor (Mar 4, 2019)

Does this contain any field recordings of animals, crows or ravens etc?
Given the theme its aiming for =)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 7, 2019)

Another masterpiece by Tari


----------



## TARI (Mar 11, 2019)

Gunvor said:


> Does this contain any field recordings of animals, crows or ravens etc?
> I am afraid no field recordings included...
> Given the theme its aiming for =)





Pedro Camacho said:


> Another masterpiece by Tari


Thank you Pedro!!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 11, 2019)

I agree that Dark Era has its very unique character and it feels very "complete" so we really can create tracks with just this library.

Being a keyboard player I really appreciate that Tari created "live playing" versions of some of the instruments (bowed strings). That really helps to jam around with the instruments... find melodies and record phrases without having to care about keyswitches.



whiskers said:


> Not too get too OT, but if you had to pick up just 1 or 2 Tari libs, what would it be? Thinking about ERA vocal Codex and Sennevai right now...





muziksculp said:


> What would be your second choice after DARK ERA for a second Tari Library ?


Forest Kingdom II and Mystica!! Then Shevannai (love the playability and it fits great into electronic music as well) and ERA II.


----------



## ptram (Mar 15, 2019)

@TARI, may I ask you if the instruments in this collection can be tuned to scales other than Equal?

Paolo


----------



## TARI (Mar 16, 2019)

ptram said:


> @TARI, may I ask you if the instruments in this collection can be tuned to scales other than Equal?
> 
> Paolo


Hi Paolo. Not right now, but I’ll keep in mind for the next update


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2019)

TARI said:


> Hi Paolo. Not right now, but I’ll keep in mind for the next update


Thank you very much for taking it into consideration, Eduardo. I personally use your libraries, more than for "pure creation", for – so to say – historical prototypes. Accurate tuning would be greatly appreciated, in particular when using your sounds together with sounds from other libraries.

Paolo


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 29, 2019)

Watch out guys! The crossgrade price will end this weekend!

*Dear Customer,*

As owner of a current *ERA Library** by Eduardo Tarilonte, this is your last chance to buy an affordable *Dark ERA Crossgrade*. This special offer ends March 31st, midnight. As of April 1st, the crossgrade will no longer be available, and that's no April fool's joke!


----------



## mfny (Apr 18, 2019)

So I picked up Dark Era and have a newbie question re Best Service Player..

Is it possible to "split" layers in a manner in which I could play live the Sound Design Loops AND the Phrases in the Stringed Instrument Section from the same keyboard on the same midi channel for both Layers ? granted this would be a bit cramped on my 49 key keyboard but id like to try ?


----------



## mfny (Apr 18, 2019)

Update, I am unfortunately am having an issue with the instrument:

Sound Design>Epic Loops>Approaching Battle 120BPM

When pressing the green coloured keys for the "Pulses" in this instrument the playback gets stuck in the on position and only pressing the MIDI reset/panic button in the Player stops it.

Anyone know what this could be ?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 18, 2019)

mfny said:


> Update, I am unfortunately am having an issue with the instrument:
> 
> Sound Design>Epic Loops>Approaching Battle 120BPM
> 
> ...


Turn of MIDI Thru in the Pro Edit tab.


----------

